# red grandis hardwood



## del schisler (Mar 10, 2013)

has any body used this wood in any project's ? hard to plane and saw ,bad dust? i can get some of it , just wondering , it is new to my wood supplyer, he just got some in and probly going to get some, here is what i found on the internet about the wood , thanks for reading and posting del

Plantation-grown Red Grandis (Eucalyptus Grandis), sourced through Urufor in Uruguay, is exclusively available from Timbmet as an engineered timber or as a sawn hardwood. It is a Pure (100%) FSC certified, high-grade clear timber with superior consistency in colour, appearance, grain and workability. Used in furniture, cabinets, mouldings and within the window and door frame industry, Red Grandis can be finished to resemble other species, such as oak and meranti. Red Grandis has natural durability to fungi and has completed independent, third-party tests, conducted in the UK by the Timber Research and Development Association, achieving Durability Class 2 to 3 durable to moderately durable.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 10, 2013)

I enjoy using it. Haven't done any big projects yet. On the splintery side not as bad as Lyptus tho. I love the natural shine it has. So all in all I recommend it.


----------

